# Paragon Paths



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2010)

I'm just getting into WotBS (my party starts it in three or four weeks), and I'm having a pretty good time just preparing for it so far. I've finished the Player's Guide (I want to know what my players will have available to them) and I've started the Campaign Guide.

The Player's Guide says that the paragon paths will be provided later. Considering the 4th adventure is out now (levels 10-12, right?), are the paragon paths coming soon? Or, are they out already and I've just missed them?

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2010)

I have the manuscript (in fact, I wrote it myself - the first WotBS product I've actually written), but I'm really not happy with it. I'm determined to get it right.  My current manuscript has some bad balance issues.  I've asked someone to look it over.


----------



## renau1g (May 10, 2010)

There's no way to get those PP's in the Character Builder right?


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2010)

renau1g said:


> There's no way to get those PP's in the Character Builder right?




Nope.  WotC has that pretty much locked down.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2010)

Glad to hear they're in the pipeline--thanks Morrus!


----------

